# LFC BRANCH DIRECTORS AND ADVISORS APPOINTMENT



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jun 2009)

CANFORGEN 116/09 CLS 020/09 021352Z JUN 09
LFC BRANCH DIRECTORS AND ADVISORS APPOINTMENT BILNGUAL MESSAGE/ MESSAGE BILINGUE
UNCLASSIFIED


REF: LFCO 11-93 



I AM PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE FOLLOWING BRANCH DIRECTORS AND ADVISORS FOR THE LAND FORCE COMMAND (READ IN THREE COLUMNS: POSN, NAME, EFFECTIVE DATE): 


DIR ARTY, COL MARSHALL, REMAINS 


DIR ARMD, COL CADE, 3 AUGUST 2009 


DIR INF COL MACLEAN, REMAINS 


RCR ADVISOR, COL PEARSON, REMAINS 


PPCLI ADVISOR, COL BEAUDETTE, REMAINS 


R22ER ADVISOR, COL JUNEAU, 1 APRIL 2009 


DIR ENGR, COL DICKSON, 16 OCT 2009 


DIR EME, COL MYERS, REMAINS 


LAND LOG ADVISOR, COL THURROTT, REMAINS 


LAND SIGS ADVISOR, COL SAULNIER, REMAINS 


DIR INT, COL THOMPSON, REMAINS 


LAND MP ADVISOR, MAJ BOOT (ON PROMOTION), 13 JULY 2009 


PLEASE ENSURE THE WIDEST DISTRIBUTION OF THIS INFO


----------



## dapaterson (24 Jun 2009)

The Commander, Land Force Command, needs remedial instruction in precedence.  Armd, Arty, Egr, Sigs, Infantry.  Not the hodgepodge that was published in that messsage.

And before anyone complains keep in mind - if precedence is irrelevant, then so are Brach Advisors...


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (24 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> And before anyone complains keep in mind - if precedence is irrelevant, then so are *Brach* Advisors...



Does spelling count?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Commander, Land Force Command, needs remedial instruction in precedence.  Armd, Arty, Egr, Sigs, Infantry.  Not the hodgepodge that was published in that messsage.
> 
> And before anyone complains keep in mind - if precedence is irrelevant, then so are Brach Advisors...



Maybe this is something I should know, but I will ask anyway.

What is the significance of this precedence?  I've never heard of this before...


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Jun 2009)

The precedence Dataperson cited is based on the historical precedence of the corps of the Canadian army. It is also was/is used on distribution lists for correspondence. It may seem like petty nitpicking over minor SD, but adherence to it lessens the chance of omissions.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Jun 2009)

While it may seem nitpicky and chickencr@p, I have to agree with dapaterson. Staff work must be of the highest standard. 
Case in point: An example is when a member's sub unit spells his name wrong, and can't be bothered to fix the mistake. That is pure laziness and the person typing the document should be held accountable as well as the person who reviewed it. 
It also leaves the member thinking he/she are not considered important enough to merit good staff work.
Just my opinion.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jun 2009)

OK.  Now I will have to do some research, as I was under the impression Arty was the Right of the Line, followed by Armd, Inf, Engr, etc.


Here is where some confusion arises (Due to people not paying attention to detail):

CFAO 61-6 
ANNEX B - 
PRECEDENCE OF LAND FIELD FORCE  
|
|
|
NOTES -

1. The Royal Canadian Horse Artillery, when on parade with their guns, take the right and march past at the head of all units of the land field force, including army elements of military colleges


Back to the top we find para 23:

23. Branches take precedence within the CF according to the single Service customs in place at unification, 1 Jan 68, or in the order of seniority for branches formed after that date. The order of precedence for branches is: 

a. Naval Operations; 

b. Armour (but see also Annex B, paragraph 2); 

c. Artillery (but see also Annex B, paragraph 2); 

d. Military Engineering; 

e. Communications and Electronics; 

f. Infantry; 

g. Air Operations; 

h. Logistics; 

i. Medical; 

j. Dental; 

k. Electrical and Mechanical Engineering; 

l. Chaplain; 

m. Security; 

n. Legal; 

o. Administration; 

p. Band; 

q. Personnel Selection; 

r. Training Development; 

s. Physical Education and Recreation; 

t. Public Affairs; 

u. Intelligence; and 

v. Postal.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Jun 2009)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> Does spelling count?



Nope  ;D  - just look at the message title where it declares itself to be "BILNGUAL"

Precedence is spelled out precisely in CFP 200, "THE HONOURS, FLAGS AND HERITAGE STRUCTURE OF THE CANADIAN FORCES".

(Parenthetic note to the gunners out there:  units of the RCHA take precedence over the Armd units, but the Armd branch takes precedence over the Arty branch.  Units of the RCA, though, follow Armd units.)


And I note that one personal favourite of mine is now long gone from the list.  ("I know if you look at it nationally, we don't have enough troops.  But if you look at each area individually, we do!"  Good old Spike... math wasn't his strong suit...)


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> (Parenthetic note to the gunners out there:  units of the RCHA take precedence over the Armd units, but the Armd branch takes precedence over the Arty branch.  Units of the RCA, though, follow Armd units.)



Which worked like this, to cite part of the 4 CIBG distribution list circa 1966:

2 RCHA
LdSH(RC)
1 SSM Bty RCA


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jun 2009)

Thanks all.  Any day you don't learn something is a bad day.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jun 2009)

OK, I think this is a fair question.

Now how come it takes our resident :clubinhand: nitpicker to point out all the flaws in this document?

Surely there must be enough professionalism hidden away somewhere in the offices that produce these things to ask for a double check/ proof read.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Jun 2009)

And here's an Army.CA exclusive - a corrected copy of the message, with proper precedence respected.  Subscribe now to support high-quality nitnoid staff stuff like this!

(Just for the record, no, I'm not a member of The RCR)




> UNCLASSIFIED
> REF: LFCO 11-93
> 1.  I AM PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE FOLLOWING BRANCH DIRECTORS AND ADVISORS FOR THE LAND FORCE COMMAND (READ IN THREE COLUMNS: POSN, NAME, EFFECTIVE DATE):
> 
> ...


----------



## a78jumper (25 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Commander, Land Force Command, needs remedial instruction in precedence.  Armd, Arty, Egr, Sigs, Infantry.  Not the hodgepodge that was published in that messsage.
> 
> And before anyone complains keep in mind - if precedence is irrelevant, then so are Brach Advisors...



The one for my ex branch certainly is IMHO.


----------

